# Looking for Christian church



## footsteps

Hi all,

I just move to Chon Buri, Thailand and I am looking for Christian church which in English or chinese sermon. Any idea? Appreciate the reply.


----------



## joseph44

Do you mean Chonburi City or another town in the province. 
as far as Chonburi City is concerned, there is a church in the city.

Maybe that this page helps you: http://www.paulmkim.com/ministry/chonburicenter/chonburicenter.html

and here another list:
Yellow Pages Pattaya Phatthaya Thailand


----------



## TomTao

I attend the Hope Church, it is a church that was started by Thais in Bangkok and has since spread throughout Thailand, in the areas where foreigners frequent they do have either an English speaking member who sits beside the person needing translation, or they have a translator speaking into a microphone for foreigners to listen with headsets. Each church carries the name of its location, Hope of Bangkok, Hope of Chumphon, Hope of Chonburi etc. Another church network is the Full Gospel Church, otherwise all the major denominations are represented.


----------



## seans

Contact Pitt - Mobile 081 735 0073 

he is a Christian in Pattaya and has a girlfreind who attends a Christian Church in Chonburi


----------



## joseph44

seans said:


> Contact Pitt - Mobile 081 735 0073
> 
> he is a Christian in Pattaya and has a girlfreind who attends a Christian Church in Chonburi


Pitt may not be too happy with his/her phone number on a public forum


----------



## seans

joseph44 said:


> Pitt may not be too happy with his/her phone number on a public forum


well I am sure he would not mind as he adds his details on other websites re contact for Christian Churches in Thailand.


----------



## Song_Si

loosely on topic, just in the wrong area . . . am not a churchgoer but appreciate the various styles of architecture, especially locally where temples dominate. Usually take a camera when out cycling, this link will take you to pics of some of the churches near us (Chanthaburi). 
It is quite different to any other place I've been in Thailand, with approx 5% Christian population - reflected in the fact we have two junior and two senior Catholic schools locally, and at least six churches I've seen within 15 km (incl the grand Chanthaburi Cathedral dominating the city skyline)


----------

